# Hive Top Feeder and use of Inner Cover



## Freestate Apiarist (May 28, 2015)

Quick question.

Just put a new hive top feeder in to use this year. It's Mann Lake's double plastic chamber feeder built in to a super. there is an opening down the middle for bees to enter, with a wire mesh to prevent them from drowning. Workers have now built burr comb up in to the middle of this opening. *Should I put an inner cover between the hive body and the feeder super? Would the small opening in the inner cover still allow enough access to the feeder? They seem to be slowing down on feeding now that nectar flow is really kicking up, but there is still a lot of action at the feeder. *

Thanks!

-Freestater


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Freestate Apiarist said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Just put a new hive top feeder in to use this year. It's Mann Lake's double plastic chamber feeder built in to a super. there is an opening down the middle for bees to enter, with a wire mesh to prevent them from drowning. Workers have now built burr comb up in to the middle of this opening. *Should I put an inner cover between the hive body and the feeder super? Would the small opening in the inner cover still allow enough access to the feeder? They seem to be slowing down on feeding now that nectar flow is really kicking up, but there is still a lot of action at the feeder. *
> 
> ...


Get used to the burr comb or get another feeder. Those feeders are great; but the burr comb is part of the package.


----------



## popejohnpaul2 (Apr 2, 2015)

I use a similar hive top feeder (see link below)

http://www.bee-commerce.com/copy-of-hivetopper-hive-top-feeder/

and was told not to use the inner cover when I have the feeder on.


----------



## Freestate Apiarist (May 28, 2015)

popejohnpaul2 said:


> I use a similar hive top feeder (see link below)
> 
> http://www.bee-commerce.com/copy-of-hivetopper-hive-top-feeder/
> 
> and was told not to use the inner cover when I have the feeder on.


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Freestate Apiarist (May 28, 2015)

> Get used to the burr comb or get another feeder. Those feeders are great; but the burr comb is part of the package.


Dsegrest-

You just leave it and remove it after you remove feeder for the season, or remove each time I have the hive open?


----------



## bdouglas (Dec 18, 2014)

The hole (oval hole) in the inner cover is large enough for the bees to get to the feeder but if the cover is below the feeder, what would be the purpose of the inner cover? I have it off.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

i like these mann-lake feeders for fall feeding only. the rest of the year burr comb is a problem no mater what you do. these feeders put a lot of syrup in the hive in a hurry, so if you use them this time of year you can get honey bound fast. for a quick large fall feeding they are great. i ran out of quilt boxes and left a few on hives, more or less empty over the winter. they seemed to catch the moisture and the black color seemed to keep things a touch warmer, i was suprised how well it worked.


----------



## annie_m (May 26, 2015)

I am using the same feeder on my first year hive...every time I inspect (once a week) I have cleaned the burr comb off (and inadvertently crushed a few bees) and every week it is back. Have you had any issues with mold growing on your cover? I have my inner cover over the feeder and both that and the telescoping cover are covered in mold.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

if you have moisture and warm temperatures you get mold. try switching covers for a dry set once a week, more stuff i realize, but i do not think real bad mold is a good idea. a little mold time to time the bees can and will clean up.


----------



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a 2 3/4" hole in my inner covers , which is a very nice fit for the ring that hold the lid on a mason jar . A half-dozen or so pinholes in a lid and you have a feeder that costs pennies to make . The only downside I've found is that sometimes they need refilling more often that the large capacity feeders . If you have a hot hive , you can screen the hole with #8 hardware cloth and flip the lid over (sealing ring away from the bottle) so they can reach the syrup .


----------



## Royal (May 4, 2015)

They built burr comb to reach the sugar water? Good, now they can access it more easily, and you don't have to add any more wire mesh for them to climb on  .


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd leave the burr comb be, just another path up to the syrup. No inner cover used here either.


----------



## Freestate Apiarist (May 28, 2015)

annie_m said:


> I am using the same feeder on my first year hive...every time I inspect (once a week) I have cleaned the burr comb off (and inadvertently crushed a few bees) and every week it is back. Have you had any issues with mold growing on your cover? I have my inner cover over the feeder and both that and the telescoping cover are covered in mold.


Annie-

After another couple of rainy weeks here (way more than is usual), I'm feeling your pain. My inner cover on top of the feeder is covered in mold, flipped, covered again in a few days. I'm not wanting to remove the inner cover, as the mold would then be all over the telescoping cover. Not sure there is a solution to this...for now I guess i'l keep flipping and cleaning inner covers until i ditch the feeder after a while...unless anyone has any brilliant ideas. Also, do you have any ant problems with feeding? Anything anyone has done to control ants without harming their bees?

Thanks!


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

notch the inner cover so you have a top entrance, tip up the telo cover so it sits on an angle exposing the notch. have an extra inner cover so you can rinse with chlorox soloution and get really dry in the sun. there is not a good way to use an inner cover and a tank type feeder at the same time, mason jar over the inner cover does work well with a notch for a top vent/ entrance. if the notch is an inch or so wide robbing does not seem to be a problem.


----------

